# chorizo 5 ways.........



## chefrob (Nov 10, 2011)

here is my entry, not alot of pics since the making of chorizo is pretty simple.

here are the cured links getting some smoke...














the abts doing thier thing......







the rellenos stuffed with the fresh cooked chorizo and mexican cheese before getting battered and fried.....







the potato base for the "huevos con chorizo"......







all put together...........







all most finished...........needed a lil' break at this point!







thx for stoppin' by......................


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome assortment of mighty tasty looking vittles!!!

Thanks Rob,

Bear


----------



## jrod62 (Nov 10, 2011)

All of it looks so good!!
Great job on putting it all together !


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks great!

Nice job putting it all together!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 10, 2011)

Appetizing spread Rob... have you posted your recipe for chorizo somewhere ??  Congrats on the entry.....  Dave


----------



## big twig (Nov 10, 2011)

I would love that plate, looks amazing!


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 10, 2011)

I would do naughty things to that plate.


----------



## irie (Nov 10, 2011)

looks amazing! I was totally torn between your plate and the paella. I would glad take either as a last meal though


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey Rob - when I come over to get the slicer I know what I would like to eat 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  yup ya gotta feed me too


----------



## chefrob (Nov 10, 2011)

thx for the comments.............

dave, i will update the OP with the recipe...

gary, get ready to be pinned and licked............not the way yer used to but it will have to do!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 10, 2011)

Now Joel you scare me sometimes. You had the 2nd best plate in my book there Rob. I really liked the chorizo was super nice looking an I bet it tatsed even better. Now I hope you did well in the prizes for I thnk that you should have.  Great Dish.


----------



## shooter1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome entry Rob, I was wondering who's it was.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 10, 2011)

Great Job Rob


----------



## slownlow (Nov 11, 2011)

Looks great Rob.  I love Mexican food, so you had my vote.


----------

